# Deputy Sheriff Kurt Wyman



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Kurt Wyman*

Oneida County Sheriff's Office, New York

End of Watch: Tuesday, June 7, 2011

*Biographical Info*

Age: Not available
Tour of Duty: Not available
Badge Number: Not available

*Incident Details*

Cause of Death: Gunfire
Date of Incident: June 7, 2011
Weapon Used: Gun; Unknown type
Suspect Info: Not available

Deputy Sheriff Kurt Wyman was shot and killed during a standoff following a domestic disturbance in Knoxboro.

Officers responded to the scene of a domestic disturbance at approximately 9:00 pm when the man barricaded himself in his garage with a firearm. Negotiators were attempting to get the man to surrender when he opened fire on them at approximately 2:00 am, killing Deputy Wyman. The suspect was also shot in the exchange of gunfire.

Deputy Wyman is survived by his expectant wife and 18-month-old son.
Update This Memorial >

*Agency Contact Information*

Oneida County Sheriff's Office
6065 Judd Road
Oriskany, NY 13424

Phone: (315) 765-7804


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP, Sir


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Deputy Wyman.


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

RIP


----------

